# rubber mulch - is it safe?



## khanvict (Jun 3, 2010)

I saw some rubber mulch today while browsing through different choices and wanted to know if anybody uses this for their tortoise enclosures? 



> Rubber mulch:
> * Non-toxic, odorless, and clean
> * Economical-made for a lifetime!
> * Fights weed growth
> ...



The biggest concern to me is if the tortoise were to chew on it and attempt to swallow it. If that isn't a threat are there any other disadvantages to using it?


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jun 3, 2010)

I wouldn't use it - too afraid they might ingest it.


----------



## khanvict (Jun 3, 2010)

I found this answer:

Is Rubber Mulch dangerous for children or pets?

Rubber Mulch is completely non-toxic, including the paints used for our colored versions. If a piece is accidentally ingested, it passes straight through the digestive tract of humans and animals.

http://www.rubbermulch.com/landscapes-faqs.asp


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (Jun 3, 2010)

Rubber doesn't hold moisture to well either. I would pass on it too.


----------



## chairman (Jun 3, 2010)

khanvict said:


> Rubber Mulch is completely non-toxic, including the paints used for our colored versions. If a piece is accidentally ingested, it passes straight through the digestive tract of humans and animals.



I think this statement describes children and "common" pets like dogs and cats well, but "common" pets don't normally get impacted by sand, gravel, or bark, either. On top of not holding moisture well, I bet that stuff would trap heat to the point where you could accidentally bake a tort. I'd pass on it.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Jun 3, 2010)

I would also pass. What about shredded aspen? If you have a breed that doesn't need the moist substrate, it is a great option. I buy a 45 lb bag for $25. What breed/age tort is this for?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jun 3, 2010)

No rubber mulch. Use cypress mulch, forest floor or orchid bark. Even coir is better then rubber mulch...


----------



## dmmj (Jun 3, 2010)

I would think that mulch is used for areas where you don't want stuff to grow, so it can kerp down weeds, like the bark I use in areas of my yard where I don't want stuff to grow, I don't think it would be a good choice for turtles and tortoises.


----------



## GBtortoises (Jun 4, 2010)

Last I knew, rubber mulch was made from recycled car tires. Great for the recycling/re-using cause, not so great for tortoises substrate!


----------

